# Nutcase Vs Rush hour traffic



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Madness. I wonder if he/she is still alive


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Fake, speeded up in places..............apparently.

It's all over the internet, people disputing the validity of it and showing why.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Reminds me of why I hate motorcyclists.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^^ I don't imagine any bike rider will be losing any sleep over that.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Indeed, I sleep on the fact that the cocks are 43 times more likely to die on the roads.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Streethawk lives!


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Fake, speeded up in places..............apparently.
> 
> It's all over the internet, people disputing the validity of it and showing why.


Does look a little sped up at times now you say that.
Bikers in general don't bother me. Just hate tailgaters and weavers.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Initial P! said:


> Does look a little sped up at times now you say that.
> Bikers in general don't bother me. Just hate tailgaters and weavers.


Firstly - where the hell was the Police?

Secondly - what a pair of c**ks.

:GrowUp:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Yar dis disco tech good yar. What a bellend.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

This video does not seem to be fake or speeded up, it looks genuine to me. it's typical of the madness you'd see on the roads of Moscow, I have been there many times and have seen the madness both in terms of driving and biking first hand. Once a couple of years ago I landed at Shermitova Airport and took one of the Lada taxi's and once we were on the way on the highway, the lada came to a halt, we are in the middle lane of the hightway, the driver comes out of the car and pops the bonnet to have a look what's wrong :chuckle: while cars flying past us at speeds of 50-70 mph. I was sitting at the back seat holding on to dear life scared that some car will ram into us. They do crazy things there I tell ya. There is no such thing as lane discipline, everyone drives everywhere, some decide to drive in between lanes even. I'm surprised in the video the traffic looked more disciplined than I have ever witnessed.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Stupid driving, but how slow is that Lotus!


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Think nearly everything would look slow against that lambo. Amazes me that people with cars that are clearly 10 tiers below in performance keep trying it on and seem to think they're putting in a noble effort. Why would you record yourself getting raped for performance???:chuckle: Unless he just thinks the dodgy driving is something to behold!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

R32 Combat said:


> Reminds me of why I hate motorcyclists.


Not all bikers are stupid and a nuisance as they seem, I have had bikes since a young age and I must point out that being considerant for other road users is at upmost consideration for sensible bikers. I believe having experience on riding powerful bikes makes one a much better and safer driver as well. A few idiots should not represent the general motorcyclist community, mostly it's cars which cause danger on the road both for bikes and other motorists. Specially women drivers who are just "blind" and unaware of what's around them. Jump on a bike and experience what it's like out there. You will see how motorists are so inconsiderate of your presence on the road. I actually dislike a lot of careless motorists as it were, and there are plenty of them on the road.


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

First vid reminds me of ghost riders lunacy! 

YouTube - Ghost Rider - **** Police


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

posted before


----------

